# How Much For That Old Elevator?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/whats-that-old-elevator-on-the-outskirts-of-town-worth-naa-davis-michaelsen/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The 60 ft scale holds little value for a commercial operation...need about 20 ft on it..


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I would have loved the storage space of those buildings, there is a 1 acre lot with a 40x80 Quonset on it near me but they want 160k for it and the doors are only 9 ft wide.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think if the bins had any aeration at all and were safe to fill, $0.21 a bushel would be a steal. Could easily make that back this fall if problem areas turn out to be worse than government predictions. I wish I had another 40 or 50K of storage this fall.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The first tract covered 2 acres and included two 40'x120' quonset huts, overhead load out facility, 10'x60' scale and a 30'x'40 office building. The tract also included roughly 340,000 bushels of grain storage space in 13 bins. Real estate taxes total $1,880.

I can guarantee the property taxes on that here would be much higher than that, and I mean MUCH higher.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> The first tract covered 2 acres and included two 40'x120' quonset huts, overhead load out facility, 10'x60' scale and a 30'x'40 office building. The tract also included roughly 340,000 bushels of grain storage space in 13 bins. Real estate taxes total $1,880.I can guarantee the property taxes on that here would be much higher than that, and I mean MUCH higher.


Even fully depreciated, I would say add a zero and multiply by two for a years worth of property taxes.


----------

